# Looking for a new home for Tab.



## jrcs22 (Aug 22, 2009)

I unfortunately need to find a new home for my cat. His name is Tab and he's almost three years old. Neutured and up to date with vaccinations. He's a lovely cat - often sleeps under the duvet with me. I'm not sure how he gets on with other cats as he grew up with two and got on fine with them, but I've no idea about 'stranger' cats. He loves going outside, and is house trained. He'll use a litter tray if one is provided, otherwise he'll use the cat flap and go outside.

He needs a new home as I am moving into rented accommodation. Parents cannot have him, resuce centres are all full and no friends who are interested. Time is running pretty short now.

I really hate to rehome him, but I feel as I have no choice.

I'm located in Buckinghamshire. (Well, on the border of Buckinghamshire and Bedfordshire.)


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

if you dident live so far away i would have...


----------



## jrcs22 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah, that's a shame. I'd drive him to Scotland if I had to. Haha. I really want to make sure he's settled.


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

good luck.he really looks so lovely and not unlike my cat.unfortunately i know my cat cannot live with other boy cats though.he's a thug


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

jrcs22 said:


> Ah, that's a shame. I'd drive him to Scotland if I had to. Haha. I really want to make sure he's settled.


i live in warwickshire so its miles away from you!!!


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sent you a PM


----------



## jrcs22 (Aug 22, 2009)

Tab is still looking for a home. The longer it takes the find him a new one, the more I don't want to give him up. Pets, eh?


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

This may seem like a silly question, have you asked your new landlord whether or not you will be allowed to have cats?

Most of the time, the tenancy agreement states no pets... but more often than not, the landlord will accept small animals and cats (providing you keep the animal flea-free and any damage done is repaired at your cost).

I currently live in a privately rented home and my tenancy agreement states no pets... although, I have two rats and have permission to adopt two cats (providing they are flea-free and damage done is repaired at my cost).

You can't lose anything by asking! Good luck...


----------

